# We Brought It Home Yesterday



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Well - it's official - the new camper is at home.










Thanks to everyone on the advice to help us make our decision.

Happy Outbacking!!!

sunny action


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go mj. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mjatalley,

Congrats on getting it home!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATS on the new baby!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AWEOME!!!! Looks like you're going to add some height to your trailer cover (behind the Outback)....must have been home for an older pop-up?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mjatalley action








*congrats on the new 26rls *









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26RLS








Now the fun part of packing it up 
And getting ready for the first trip









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! Welcome to the family. action


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on the new 26RLS









mjatalley I know you are glad to get it home. That 26RLS is one good looking TT.








I know yall will have some fun times with it. sunny

Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT. Tuck that baby in and try it one night


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats i know how it feels as we got ours home last sat. 
I have to ask do you have any mods in mind?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

macfish said:


> Congrats i know how it feels as we got ours home last sat.
> I have to ask do you have any mods in mind?
> [snapback]87626[/snapback]​


I like the way you think macfish!!







Let's hear it for Mods during the first week of ownership!! WhooHooooooo


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice looking set up. Now on to tornado, max vents, shower curtain, cloth blinds.........

Jared


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

macfish said:


> Congrats i know how it feels as we got ours home last sat.
> I have to ask do you have any mods in mind?
> [snapback]87626[/snapback]​


DH has already installed maxvent covers. That will probably be all before our first trip to Atlanta in two weeks. I will be getting a mattress pad though after reading so much about that on this site.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, mjatalley!*









Very cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet









Congrats









Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Where in Atlanta will you be staying? There are a whole bunch of Outbackers in the Atlanta area. Consider joining us at our Spring or Summer Rallies.

Reverie


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Where in Atlanta will you be staying? There are a whole bunch of Outbackers in the Atlanta area. Consider joining us at our Spring or Summer Rallies.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]88049[/snapback]​


We are going to the Atlanta Race and will be staying the the Legends campground at the track.

Atlanta is probably a little too far for our usual weekend trips - but for the race we take Friday and Monday off and really enjoy it.

Thanks!


----------

